# Hello from Alberta



## Bar N K (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello everyone.

My name is Nicole and I'm in Alberta, Canada. I am a single mom to a 4 yr old, dispatch for a hauling company, work at the racetrack and run a rescue.

I am working with trainers/owners this year as a trial to help them find homes for their TB's rather then sending them for meat. So far in the last 6 weeks, I have placed 8 OTTB'S into good homes. I also have sales pending on 4 more, so it looks like it's working well.


----------



## welshpony15 (May 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!  Great work with the TB's.. would be nice if more people did what your doing.. too many horses end up as dog meat from the racing industry. Nice to see your making a difference!

Hope you enjoy the forum. See you around!


----------



## katenlee (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for your sharing. Thanks for sharing this useful information. It's great. 



gratuit pour mobile sonnerie portable mp3 - Sonnerie portable MP3 est en effet un pouvoir de l'innovation technologique. Êtes-vous familier avec cette sonnerie portable?gratuit pour mobile sonnerie portable mp3


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

